# We have eggs!



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Our hens finally started laying eggs! I'm soo excited!! It's like an Easter egg hunt every day! (Mainly bc we don't have a "real" coop lol) & saves on the grocery bill!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Keep one corner darker, and they will usually lay there!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe the first eggs.. I remember how excited we were...even though they were so small lol...we took pictures too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The first eggs taste the best!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

First eggs are always so exciting!!!

Every time a new batch starts laying it feels like the first time


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

hee hee hee. I remember how proud I was the first time my duck laid an egg. (as an adult I had a duck before I had chickens) I told my mother, "finally an animal that pays me back for caring for it!" LOL


----------

